# Eff+Caf+Aspirin update



## mikeystrong (Jan 20, 2014)

So this is the Effedrine, Caffien pills, Aspirin ive been taking for the last 2 weeks roughly. I take 1 (200mg) caffien pill, 1 (81mg) aspirin, and 3 (8mg) effedrine pills. Usualy 2 times per day, once in morning and once about a hour befor gym. And it works lol not alot more i can say. It gave me a bit of energy, it made me able to do more high intensity cardio, and it works as a thermogenic. 

just an update guys!


----------



## fastron75 (Jan 21, 2014)

sounds good and im running the combo with some other goodies


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

winny? var? clen?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2014)

What ?  Are we suppose to see the invisible e you are showing? 
Ure spun. Post a picture ..what is your resting heart rate. ..?


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> What ?  Are we suppose to see the invisible e you are showing?
> Ure spun. Post a picture ..what is your resting heart rate. ..?



Hey ib, SHADDAP. I thought there was a pic attached.. im not great wit computers lol ill figure it out tho and post the products. And i have no clue what my resting heart rate is now, befor it was always around 52-56 bpm. I got what my doctor calls "a natural athletes heart". Its always been crazy low. even as a kid.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> What ?  Are we suppose to see the invisible e you are showing?
> Ure spun. Post a picture ..what is your resting heart rate. ..?



Hey ib, SHADDAP. I thought there was a pic attached.. im not great wit computers lol ill figure it out tho and post the products. And i have no clue what my resting heart rate is now, befor it was always around 52-56 bpm. I got what my doctor calls "a natural athletes heart". Its always been crazy low. even as a kid.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

file:///C:/Users/Computer/Downloads/20140120_155533.jpg


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

...didnt work


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

work this time?


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Hahaha  holy shit. Its massive. sorry  but ya thats what im taking.


----------



## mjackson15 (Feb 21, 2014)

whats your diet like while using the ECA stack?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2014)

mjackson15 said:


> whats your diet like while using the ECA stack?



For Mikey?  Hes a pig. Ill tell him he needs to post  . Hes cryin over Canada gold count at Sochi currently.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Hahaha  holy shit. Its massive. sorry  but ya thats what im taking.



Lower pixel size on your Canadian rotary jitterbug phone inside picture setting dum ass.

Mikey and his wife..


----------



## tmac1515 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> For Mikey?  Hes a pig. Ill tell him he needs to post  . Hes cryin over Canada gold count at Sochi currently.



He was probably to busy like me watching Canada kick ass and get the gold in the only winter sport that matters HOCKEY!!!!


hahaha just kidding I dont even watching hockey (possibly only Canadian to say that)


----------

